# Tremblant?



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

I live near Tremblant and you should be ok with the snow...of course we can't predict the weather but normally we have good condition by christmas time.

Great mountain ( you must already know that if you decided to come) with a great resort...like a village with restaurants, shops, bars that you can go strait off the chairs! Good luck going to sleep early if you go to Le Petit Caribou 

From Trip Advisor:"One of Canada’s top ski destinations, Mont Tremblant is two hours north of Montreal. The Laurentian resort has been luring Montrealers since it got its first chairlift and lodge in 1939. The last 20 years have seen the construction of a pedestrian village with a flotilla of shops, lodges, restaurants, bars and clubs. While the slopes are the prime draw in all seasons, Mont Tremblant also offers top-notch spas and fun dog sledding. Ski, walk, snowshoe or sled the cobblestone village streets."

More info on Trip Advisor: 

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Tourism-g182183-Mont_Tremblant_Quebec-Vacations.html#21063330


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

Awesome nightlife! Hot chicks and loose partying. The hill has a good park. Great place for a vacation.
(not so great for a freerider... mellow terrain, not much snow)
The snow depth can be highly variable in Quebec in the early season... some years are dumped on by Christmas, other years still have green grass on the slopes. Everything considered though, by January it should be alright.
Go for it, you'll have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## shreduction (Mar 11, 2010)

ya snowfall is always a hit or miss coming up to christmas but ya hill is definately good by then. partying is siiicckkk love trembs!! make sure your boards are waxed!! and your ready for the cold


----------



## skiracer (Sep 27, 2010)

*snow and lodging*

Christmas week is usually the last week where snow is a question mark. By New Year's week, the guns have had enough time to cover 90% of the mountain. And the glades off the Edge seem to get enough natural snow even though bottom of south side can still be really thin in the trees. After New Years week, you have little to worry about unless you want to do out of bounds skiing - which can still be thin on south facing terrain. 

Where will you be lodging. The on-mountain lodging units can not operate their fireplaces until further notice. Likely no fireplaces in use on the mountain all winter. If you want a true Canadian escape but still be close enough to go back and forth to the mountain a few times per day, definitely check out my place. I own a great place 2 minutes from the mountain and with free private valet shuttle service. check it out at Les Eaux Vives

If you like what you see, let me know your dates and number of people and we can work something out since you are only 2 people. 

Cheers,
Will


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

What everyone else had said about the snow. Tremblant has top notch snowmaking if there's little natural (like last year). Just needs cold temps. The temps can be iffy for snowmaking thru November and early December, but they can put it down thick and quick when the weather cooperates. It'll fine by January.

Tremblant really has 2 villages: the large and obvious resort with tons of hotels, condos, bars, etc. Just outside of that is the "old" village which is more of an area than a place with a well-defined main street. There are tons of for rent by owner stuff available here for much cheaper. And the resort shuttle buses still run there. Nothing is more than 5 minute drive from the resort parking lots.

While it isn't in the Rockies, it is an Interwest resort. The service standards are what you'd expect from a place with Hilton hotels, etc.


----------



## seb1041 (Sep 20, 2010)

skiracer said:


> Christmas week is usually the last week where snow is a question mark. By New Year's week, the guns have had enough time to cover 90% of the mountain. And the glades off the Edge seem to get enough natural snow even though bottom of south side can still be really thin in the trees. After New Years week, you have little to worry about unless you want to do out of bounds skiing - which can still be thin on south facing terrain.
> 
> Where will you be lodging. The on-mountain lodging units can not operate their fireplaces until further notice. Likely no fireplaces in use on the mountain all winter. If you want a true Canadian escape but still be close enough to go back and forth to the mountain a few times per day, definitely check out my place. I own a great place 2 minutes from the mountain and with free private valet shuttle service. check it out at Les Eaux Vives
> 
> ...


Holy crap...you got a SICK place!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Theres a small group of us heading that way from the 27th of December to the 3rd of January... haha too bad looks like you're just going to miss you guys.


----------



## skiracer (Sep 27, 2010)

I can hook you up with lift tickets, lodging, and lesson deals at Tremblant. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey ya we don't really need the lessons but we are still looking into the lodging for that week... there's probably going to be 4 of us. PM me with the deets.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

skiracer, your vacation rental is very nice. I stay in alot of houses around the US during snow months. Just out of curiosity, is that about the average pricing for the area, its quite a bit more expensive than what I am used to seeing. Do you list it on VRBO too? 

If the OP can get a hook up at that house, it would be fun I am sure.... pool table, indoor/open air hot tub, monster TV with PS3... nice


----------



## skiracer (Sep 27, 2010)

Puggy, Tried to PM you but it seems you can not receive PMs. ANyway, basically I can get 15% off Tremblant.ca prices on certain condos. For example, Tremblant Les Eaux 2 bedroom units....

I also have my place at Les Eaux Vives, but it is better suited to groups of 8 to 12 people. Probably not right for the four of you. 

As for lift tickets, I can save you $20/ticket. New Years week is pretty hard to find discounts, so let me know if you are keen.


----------

